# Low light background plants...



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Your swords will make good background plants once they grow in. Some Vallisnerias and Hygro angustifolia would probably look nice, too.

You need to get rid of those Acorus (the variagated "ribbon")- they're not aquatic plants and will die. They'd make nice potted houseplants or some shade plants outside, though.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

As far as stems, I have had good luck with creeping Jenny, red ludwiga, money wort, pennywort and of course anacharis


----------



## Tooterfish (Jul 16, 2008)

I have hygro difformis in my low-light (1.6 wpg) tank. It will grow better under higher light, but it's definitely an option for low lights.


----------

